# cartoon and info



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

lol if you havn't seen this check it out its a hampster getting eaten by piranha at joecartoon. http://www.joecartoon.com/pages/joefish/
And talking to Xenon I will be trying to make a vid of my 41 p's eating eighter a mouse, large feeder, or a secret item. have too wait a couple of days for the tank to settle. its blue right now.later


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

nice cartoon...not P related but again very nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yup i like when you choose to live..whew hoo new video..oh the massacre:angry:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I would same the fish are intended to be piranha.


----------

